# Billy Berger- I Caveman



## Jeff Roark (Oct 1, 2011)

Billy Berger who writes articles for Primitive Archery magazine will be on the Discovery channel tomorrow in a 2 part series using primitive weapons and living like a caveman.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ID8JNFdKm8g&feature=digest_refresh_sat

Thought you guys would like to know since I think he is a Gawgee boy also.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks for the info. A friend at work was telling me about this. Didn't realize it was on tomorrow.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 2, 2011)

Billy is a good guy, hung out with him a few times. I've had the TV set for the show since yesterday.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 2, 2011)

I knew about it when he went out for filming. He wasn't real sure what to expect or who was involved at that time.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 2, 2011)

Headed over to his house in a minute for the premier and celebration. Looking forward to it.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 2, 2011)

I've watched lots of Billy's video. He knows his stuff. It sure didnt seem like the others had much to offer IMO.


----------



## gurn (Oct 2, 2011)

Dang it Jeff I was drivin home from up north when it was on!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2011)

gurn said:


> Dang it Jeff I was drivin home from up north when it was on!!



Looks like it comes on again at 11pm tonight..


----------



## pine nut (Oct 2, 2011)

I didn't see this until now 10:20 grrrr!  Hate to have missed it.  Billy is the real deal!  Thanks Miguel I'm tuned in now!


----------



## gurn (Oct 2, 2011)

Rats I just seen in comes back on at 11 and it's1145 now and I got taget ta sleep!!


----------



## Dennis (Oct 2, 2011)

I agree with Martin he had very little help


----------



## Al33 (Oct 3, 2011)

What a great way to spend the evening at Billy's. He had his place all decorated up with tiki torches and he kept it kind of dark inside like a cave. Billy was dressed in the same animal skin clothing he wore during the show.

I'm guessing there were about 40 in attendance and the food was great. We ate drumsticks like cavemen. Folks were scattered all over the floor and couches as we watched the show. It was great to have Billy explaining a lot of things as the show progressed. Like buckbacks noted, I also felt like he was the only one qualified for such an event and wondered how they picked the rest of the 9 participants.

Billy said he lost 20 pounds during the 10 day trial.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2011)

Al33 said:


> What a great way to spend the evening at Billy's. He had his place all decorated up with tiki torches and he kept it kind of dark inside like a cave. Billy was dressed in the same animal skin clothing he wore during the show.
> 
> I'm guessing there were about 40 in attendance and the food was great. We ate drumsticks like cavemen. Folks were scattered all over the floor and couches as we watched the show. It was great to have Billy explaining a lot of things as the show progressed. Like buckbacks noted, I also felt like he was the only one qualified for such an event and wondered how they picked the rest of the 9 participants.
> 
> Billy said he lost 20 pounds during the 10 day trial.




It would have certainly been more educational and entertaining had they brought in all participants with Billy's skill level showing off what they knew and applying their knowledge, instead of assembling a "Survivor'esque" cast of whiny girls and office boys. It was still fun to watch though.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Oct 3, 2011)

Per the Discovery website it will air again on Oct 9th at 9:00am. If I can find a blank vhs tape I'll try to record it.

Discovery is producing a DVD that releases Nov 22 and includes both episodes


----------



## gtfisherman (Oct 3, 2011)

tivo'd it. Planning on watching it this week.


----------



## pine nut (Oct 3, 2011)

Have to agree that Billy carried the rest, but I expected that even before I saw it.  Good job Billy!


----------

